# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ormakal...

## nidhikutty

Ammu...
Pettennu aro vilikunat pole thonni aval njetti unarnu.. Chuttum nokki arum ila. Chilappo thante thonnal ayirikkum.. Avalk pettennu avante mugham orma vannu.. Avan sreenath avalude mathram sree.. Avan matrame avale ammu enu vilikkarullu.. Baki elarkm aval akshara ayirunu.. Akku ayirunu... Epozho kandumuttiya 2 koottukar.. Atharnu sreeyum ammuvm..orupole chindikunna.. Parasparam otiri samsarikunna. Nalla koottukar.. Idayk epozho sreenadhnu ammuvinod ishtam thonni thudangi.. Thanne othiri manasilakunna aa koottukariyude sneham thanik mathramayi ennum venamenu thonni.. Avanu pedi ayirunu ishtam thurannu parayan.. Avante ishtam arinjal aa koottukari viralthumb vitt odiyakannalo.. Avan avalod mindatirikan shramichu avalil ninnu akannu maran shramichu.. Pakshe ento onnu avale avanilek valichaduppichukondirunnu..
Oduvil oru mazhayath avalude kudakkeezhil odikkayariya avan chodichu..' enik iyale otiri ishtama.. Ee snehavm careum enik mathramayi ennum venam.. Oru 5 varsham kazhinj oru nalla job okke vangit ninte veetil vannu kalyanam alochikatte...???'
Ela love storyileyum pole avalum ishtamala ennanu aadyam paranjat.. Ath kettapol aa mazhayath avalude kudakeezhil ninum avan nadannu neengi.. Avante kannukal niranjirunu.. 
Pinnid avan avalil ninum akalan shramichu.. Avale kanatirikan shramichu.. Pakshe aa akalcha avalk sahikanayila.. Idayk avale kanumbol avante kannukal ariyathe nirayumayirunu.. Aa neela mizhikalile vishadam avalile pranayathe thottunarti.. Oduvil avante viralthumb pidich  aval avanod paranju.. 'nee ennil ninum akannapozha enik ne arayirunenu njn tiricharinjat.. Sree.. Eniku nine ishtama..ninod mindatirikan enik pattanilada. I love u' 
Pinne pranayathinte nalukalayirunu.. Kaikorth pidich avar nadanu. Cheru paribhavangalum pinakkangalum thamashakalum okke ayi areyum asooyapeduthunna oru pranayam..
Oduvil.. Avar olichu vech pranayam sreeyude veetil arinju.. Chechiyude shakaratinu munpil 2 perum pidichu ninenkilum.. Ammayude kannuneerinu munpil avark tholkendi vannu.. Orikalum pratikshikathe avark akalendi vannu.. Manasil pranayam kuzhichu moodi.. Nirayunna kannukalumay avar nadannakannu.. Pinnidorikalum avar thammil kandila..

Pazhaya ormakal manasil niranjapol avalde kannu ariyate niranju.. Kavilil veena kannuneerinoppam kurach mazhathullikal kudi avalude kavilil veenu.. Athe mazha peyyukayanu.. Avarude pranayatnum verpiriyalinum mooka sakshi aya mazha

----------


## MeoW

Ningal kandahasanum aayi enthenkilum aayo ??

----------


## nidhikutty

> Ningal kandahasanum aayi enthenkilum aayo ??


What do you mean?

----------


## MeoW

> What do you mean?


I mean, chala mean, aiyla mean angane  .. many many mean

----------


## kallan pavithran

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## maryland

thanks nidhikutty....

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

ithara e penkutti :O

----------


## nidhikutty

> thanks nidhikutty....


Entna chechi?

----------


## nidhikutty

> 


Entado iyalk pranthayo

----------


## nidhikutty

> I mean, chala mean, aiyla mean angane  .. many many mean


Meenkaran poocha

----------


## maryland

> Entna chechi?


 ormmakkurippukalkku... :Homygod:

----------


## nidhikutty

> ormmakkurippukalkku...


Atnu ith ente ormakuripp ala

----------


## The Wolverine

ithu oru thavana FByil postiyathalle.. kollam.. puthiyathonnum ille?

----------


## maryland

> Atnu ith ente ormakuripp ala


 thread title... :Thnx4theri:

----------


## nidhikutty

> ithu oru thavana FByil postiyathalle.. kollam.. puthiyathonnum ille?


Ezhtan time kitiyla

----------


## nidhikutty

> thread title...


Ath ammuvinte ormakala

----------


## The Wolverine

> Ath ammuvinte ormakala


ammuvine anweshichathayi paranjekku...

----------


## Naradhan

> ammuvine anweshichathayi paranjekku...


Kannil kanda chennaykkalkkullathalla Ammuvinte jeevitham ... Athu ..... :Secret:

----------


## maryland

> Kannil kanda chennaykkalkkullathalla Ammuvinte jeevitham ... Athu .....


 Wolverine ennaal wolf ennaano artham..?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nidhikutty

> ammuvine anweshichathayi paranjekku...


Paranjekam.....

----------


## nidhikutty

> Kannil kanda chennaykkalkkullathalla Ammuvinte jeevitham ... Athu .....


Ath pine arkulatha

----------


## Naradhan

> Ath pine arkulatha


*Ormayude Kayangal*
*The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep,
And miles to go before I sleep.
––Robert Frost


Ayaal stoolilekku kaal kayatti vachu. Bhoomi varandirikkunnu. Orittu vellam kezhunna vezambaline pole bhoomi karmeghangale kaathirikkunnu. Unangiya chedikal. Ila pozhinja marangal. 


Ayaal onnu nishwasichu. Illa, manassum varandirikkunnu. Kavithayude oru cheru kanam polum pozhiyunilla. Naale vaikunerathinu munpu kavitha kodukkam ennu vaakku paranjathaanu. Avarkendhariyaam. Manassu kavitha churathunna pashuvonnumalla. 


Kannada onnu koodi nereyaakki vachu ayaal onnu ilakiyirunnu. Randennam pidippichaalo ...? Venda. Madhyathil ninnuthirunna vaakkukalkku satyathinte, aathmarthathayude sparshamundaakilla. Avayil oru virakthi kudiyirikkunathu pole. Aathmaavu nashtapetta jadangale srishttikkan thanikku vayya. Athilum bedham ezhuthu thanne nirthunnathaanu.


Randu naal munpu vare thanikke prashnamonnumundaayirunilla. Nimishangal kondu kavitha viriyumaayirunnu. Ennal innu manassu varandathu pole. Oru Cienma pattinu ithrayum shakthiyundo ennayaal ashcharya pettu. Athoru pattayittalla ... kavithayaayittanayaalkku thonniyathu. Ormayude chillakale thaliraniyikkunna kavitha ...

Mazhakondu mathram mulakkunna vithukal chilathund mannin manasil
Pranayathinal mathram eriyunna jeevante thirikalundathmaavin ullil

Kure kaalathinu shesham annadhyamaayi avale ayaal veendumorthu. Ammu ... Thante Ammu. Avalude ormakal mazhakkalathinte ormakalaanu. Thante viralthumbu pidichu kondu vidarnna kannukalode aval thanne ishtamaanennu paranja nimisham ... Oru nimisham prakruthi polum nishchalamaayathu pole thonni. Avale ennennekkumaayi piriyendi vanna nimisham polum athra vyakthathayode thante manassil pathinjittundaakilla. Aa vaakkukalaanu thanne itharayum kaalam jeevikkan prerippichathu.

Avale onnu poyi kandaalo ...? Kazhinja thavana kandappol Reshmakku avalude phone number ariyaamennu paranjirunnu. Annu thaan vendennu paranju. Enthina veruthe manassinte ulayoothunathu...? Pakshe ippol manassine niyathrikkanavunilla. Avale oru nokku kaananamennu thonnunnu. Avalkku vendi thaan ippolum kathirikkukayaanennu avalodu vilichu parayanamennu thonnunnu ...


Ayaal writing pad thottadutha meshakku mukalil vachu, pocketil ninnum mob.phone eduthu. Reshmaye vilichaal avalude number kittum; Thante Ammuvinte number. Ellaam oru nimithamaanennu ayaalkku thonni. Allenkil ithrayum kaalathinu shesham ...? Athum ee venalkkalathu ..?* Puthiyoru nishchaya dhardyathode Sreenath call button amarthi .... 


* Note: Venalkkalathaanu mazhakkalathe kurichulla ormakal unaruka.*

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Naradhan

> 


Enthu patti ..? Oru paal punchiri..?

----------


## nidhikutty

> *Ormayude Kayangal*
> *The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
> But I have promises to keep,
> And miles to go before I sleep,
> And miles to go before I sleep.
> Robert Frost
> 
> 
> Ayaal stoolilekku kaal kayatti vachu. Bhoomi varandirikkunnu. Orittu vellam kezhunna vezambaline pole bhoomi karmeghangale kaathirikkunnu. Unangiya chedikal. Ila pozhinja marangal. 
> ...


Wow nice.......

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Enthu patti ..? Oru paal punchiri..?


Nidhikuttiyude kalaprakadanangal kandappol ulla santhoshathil ariyaathe chirichu poyathanu..muni  ennodu kshamikkille  :colors:

----------


## Naradhan

> Nidhikuttiyude kalaprakadanangal kandappol ulla santhoshathil ariyaathe chirichu poyathanu..muni  ennodu kshamikkille


Ho, thante vinayam enne athisayippikkunnu ....  :Ho: 
Thannodu nom eppale kshamichirikkunnu .....  :Thumbup1:

----------


## nidhikutty

full story itanu mr naradh


Ammu...
Pettennu aro vilikunat pole thonni aval njetti unarnu.. Chuttum nokki arum ila. Chilappo thante thonnal ayirikkum.. Avalk pettennu avante mugham orma vannu.. Avan sreenath avalude mathram sree.. Avan matrame avale ammu enu vilikkarullu.. Baki elarkm aval akshara ayirunu.. Akku ayirunu... Epozho kandumuttiya 2 koottukar.. Atharnu sreeyum ammuvm..orupole chindikunna.. Parasparam otiri samsarikunna. Nalla koottukar.. Idayk epozho sreenadhnu ammuvinod ishtam thonni thudangi.. Thanne othiri manasilakunna aa koottukariyude sneham thanik mathramayi ennum venamenu thonni.. Avanu pedi ayirunu ishtam thurannu parayan.. Avante ishtam arinjal aa koottukari viralthumb vitt odiyakannalo.. Avan avalod mindatirikan shramichu avalil ninnu akannu maran shramichu.. Pakshe ento onnu avale avanilek valichaduppichukondirunnu..
Oduvil oru mazhayath avalude kudakkeezhil odikkayariya avan chodichu..' enik iyale otiri ishtama.. Ee snehavm careum enik mathramayi ennum venam.. Oru 5 varsham kazhinj oru nalla job okke vangit ninte veetil vannu kalyanam alochikatte...???'
Ela love storyileyum pole avalum ishtamala ennanu aadyam paranjat.. Ath kettapol aa mazhayath avalude kudakeezhil ninum avan nadannu neengi.. Avante kannukal niranjirunu.. 
Pinnid avan avalil ninum akalan shramichu.. Avale kanatirikan shramichu.. Pakshe aa akalcha avalk sahikanayila.. Idayk avale kanumbol avante kannukal ariyathe nirayumayirunu.. Aa neela mizhikalile vishadam avalile pranayathe thottunarti.. Oduvil avante viralthumb pidich  aval avanod paranju.. 'nee ennil ninum akannapozha enik ne arayirunenu njn tiricharinjat.. Sree.. Eniku nine ishtama..ninod mindatirikan enik pattanilada. I love u' 
Pinne pranayathinte nalukalayirunu.. Kaikorth pidich avar nadanu. Cheru paribhavangalum pinakkangalum thamashakalum okke ayi areyum asooyapeduthunna oru pranayam..
Oduvil.. Avar olichu vech pranayam sreeyude veetil arinju.. Chechiyude shakaratinu munpil 2 perum pidichu ninenkilum.. Ammayude kannuneerinu munpil avark tholkendi vannu.. Orikalum pratikshikathe avark akalendi vannu.. Manasil pranayam kuzhichu moodi.. Nirayunna kannukalumay avar nadannakannu.. Pinnidorikalum avar thammil kandila..

Pazhaya ormakal manasil niranjapol avalde kannu ariyate niranju.. Kavilil veena kannuneerinoppam kurach mazhathullikal kudi avalude kavilil veenu.. Athe mazha peyyukayanu.. Avarude pranayatnum verpiriyalinum mooka sakshi aya mazha

Avar pirinjit 5 varsham kazhinjirikunu.. Sreeye aval pine kanditila.. Avan aa nagarathod vida paranjenu aro paranj aval arinjirunu.. Course kazhnjapol tane oru software cmpanyil joli nedi avalum aa nagarathod yathra paranju.. Computernu munnile jeevitatil muzhuki aval pazhaya ormakale marakan shramichu.. Sreeyeyum avante kannukaleyum.. Aa nagaram tanna ormakaleyum elam..
Aval aa nagarathe veruthu.. Elam marakan shramichenkilum idayk oru vingalayi sree avalude manasilek kadanu varum..

Innu avalk nala job und.. Putiyoru nagaratlek aval swantam jeevitate parichu nattirikunu.. 5 varshatnu shesham avalinu nattilek pokukayanu.. Palapozhm pala vivahalochanakal vanenkilum aval atinonum sammatichla.. Sreeyude sthanath mattorale kanan avalk kazhiyilarnu.. Pakshe ammayude nirayuna kannukal ithavanayum avale tholpichu.. Oduvil oru pennukanalinu vendi nattilek varan aval thayarayi.. Aaranu kanan varunatenu ariyano amma mail cheyta photo kanano aval shramichla.. Odvil 5 varshatnu shesham aval nattilek vannu.. Veed etiyenu driver paranjapozhanu aval ormakalil ninum njetti unarnat.. Cheriya chattal mazha apozhumund.. Achanum ammayum avale katirikuvarnu.. Chekkanum parentsm 1 hr kazhymbo varum atre.. 
 Avalude pravartikal elam yantrikam ayrnu. Amma select cheyta saree udthu.. Ammayude nirbandham karanam nettiyil oru pottu thottu.. Amma tane anu kayil valakal itt kodthatm mudiyil poo choodichatm.. Chekkanum parentsm vanapol munpe program cheyta robotne pole aval avark munnil chayayumay chennu.. Avaluda manas pazhaya ormakalilevidayo ayrnu... Chaya neetumbol anu aval aa neela kannukal kandat.. Ath avanayrnu avalude sree.. Avar 2 perudeyum kannukal niranju.. Aa nisabdathayilum avarude kannukal samsarikuvarnu.. 5 varshathe kadakal.. Paranjalum theeratha paribhavangal..

----------


## The Wolverine

> full story itanu mr naradh
> 
> 
> Ammu...
> Pettennu aro vilikunat pole thonni aval njetti unarnu.. Chuttum nokki arum ila. Chilappo thante thonnal ayirikkum.. Avalk pettennu avante mugham orma vannu.. Avan sreenath avalude mathram sree.. Avan matrame avale ammu enu vilikkarullu.. Baki elarkm aval akshara ayirunu.. Akku ayirunu... Epozho kandumuttiya 2 koottukar.. Atharnu sreeyum ammuvm..orupole chindikunna.. Parasparam otiri samsarikunna. Nalla koottukar.. Idayk epozho sreenadhnu ammuvinod ishtam thonni thudangi.. Thanne othiri manasilakunna aa koottukariyude sneham thanik mathramayi ennum venamenu thonni.. Avanu pedi ayirunu ishtam thurannu parayan.. Avante ishtam arinjal aa koottukari viralthumb vitt odiyakannalo.. Avan avalod mindatirikan shramichu avalil ninnu akannu maran shramichu.. Pakshe ento onnu avale avanilek valichaduppichukondirunnu..
> Oduvil oru mazhayath avalude kudakkeezhil odikkayariya avan chodichu..' enik iyale otiri ishtama.. Ee snehavm careum enik mathramayi ennum venam.. Oru 5 varsham kazhinj oru nalla job okke vangit ninte veetil vannu kalyanam alochikatte...???'
> Ela love storyileyum pole avalum ishtamala ennanu aadyam paranjat.. Ath kettapol aa mazhayath avalude kudakeezhil ninum avan nadannu neengi.. Avante kannukal niranjirunu.. 
> Pinnid avan avalil ninum akalan shramichu.. Avale kanatirikan shramichu.. Pakshe aa akalcha avalk sahikanayila.. Idayk avale kanumbol avante kannukal ariyathe nirayumayirunu.. Aa neela mizhikalile vishadam avalile pranayathe thottunarti.. Oduvil avante viralthumb pidich aval avanod paranju.. 'nee ennil ninum akannapozha enik ne arayirunenu njn tiricharinjat.. Sree.. Eniku nine ishtama..ninod mindatirikan enik pattanilada. I love u' 
> Pinne pranayathinte nalukalayirunu.. Kaikorth pidich avar nadanu. Cheru paribhavangalum pinakkangalum thamashakalum okke ayi areyum asooyapeduthunna oru pranayam..
> ...


*ee kochu enne karayiche adangoo...*

*Good Climax... kadhakal eppolum shubhaparyavasayi aayirikkanam.. athanallo kadhakale jeevithathil ninnum vyathyasthamkkunnath..*

*Keep it Up...*

----------


## The Wolverine

> *Ormayude Kayangal*
> 
> *The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,*
> _But I have promises to keep,_
> _And miles to go before I sleep,_
> _And miles to go before I sleep._
> _Robert Frost_ 
> 
> *Ayaal stoolilekku kaal kayatti vachu. Bhoomi varandirikkunnu. Orittu vellam kezhunna vezambaline pole bhoomi karmeghangale kaathirikkunnu. Unangiya chedikal. Ila pozhinja marangal.* 
> ...


 
 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 


*Muniyude Versionum nannayittundu... Liked it..*

*Repped both of you... Muni and Nidhikutty....*

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

> Ho, thante vinayam enne athisayippikkunnu .... 
> Thannodu nom eppale kshamichirikkunnu .....


thnx Naradhan...iniyum idakkidakku ennodu kshamikkendi varum..appozhokke edukkan kanumallo alle?

----------


## The Wolverine

> Kannil kanda chennaykkalkkullathalla Ammuvinte jeevitham ... Athu .....


 *Enthado Muni Chennaikalkku Kuzhappam*  :Thatikalayum:  :Thatikalayum:  :Thatikalayum: 



> Wolverine ennaal wolf ennaano artham..?


*Marythallakku onnumariyille? Wolverine Wolf aano ennu chodichal Alla.. pakshe alle ennu chodichal.. athe ... Mutant aado Mutant...* :Handtrick:  :Handtrick:  :Handtrick:

----------


## nidhikutty

> *ee kochu enne karayiche adangoo...*
> 
> *Good Climax... kadhakal eppolum shubhaparyavasayi aayirikkanam.. athanallo kadhakale jeevithathil ninnum vyathyasthamkkunnath..*
> 
> *Keep it Up...*


First theerumanicha climax itharnu.. Bt idayk vech nirthendi vanu

----------


## nidhikutty

> *Muniyude Versionum nannayittundu... Liked it..*
> 
> *Repped both of you... Muni and Nidhikutty....*


Thanku.....

----------


## Naradhan

> full story itanu mr naradh
> 
> 
> Ammu...
> Pettennu aro vilikunat pole thonni aval njetti unarnu.. Chuttum nokki arum ila. Chilappo thante thonnal ayirikkum.. Avalk pettennu avante mugham orma vannu.. Avan sreenath avalude mathram sree.. Avan matrame avale ammu enu vilikkarullu.. Baki elarkm aval akshara ayirunu.. Akku ayirunu... Epozho kandumuttiya 2 koottukar.. Atharnu sreeyum ammuvm..orupole chindikunna.. Parasparam otiri samsarikunna. Nalla koottukar.. Idayk epozho sreenadhnu ammuvinod ishtam thonni thudangi.. Thanne othiri manasilakunna aa koottukariyude sneham thanik mathramayi ennum venamenu thonni.. Avanu pedi ayirunu ishtam thurannu parayan.. Avante ishtam arinjal aa koottukari viralthumb vitt odiyakannalo.. Avan avalod mindatirikan shramichu avalil ninnu akannu maran shramichu.. Pakshe ento onnu avale avanilek valichaduppichukondirunnu..
> Oduvil oru mazhayath avalude kudakkeezhil odikkayariya avan chodichu..' enik iyale otiri ishtama.. Ee snehavm careum enik mathramayi ennum venam.. Oru 5 varsham kazhinj oru nalla job okke vangit ninte veetil vannu kalyanam alochikatte...???'
> Ela love storyileyum pole avalum ishtamala ennanu aadyam paranjat.. Ath kettapol aa mazhayath avalude kudakeezhil ninum avan nadannu neengi.. Avante kannukal niranjirunu.. 
> Pinnid avan avalil ninum akalan shramichu.. Avale kanatirikan shramichu.. Pakshe aa akalcha avalk sahikanayila.. Idayk avale kanumbol avante kannukal ariyathe nirayumayirunu.. Aa neela mizhikalile vishadam avalile pranayathe thottunarti.. Oduvil avante viralthumb pidich  aval avanod paranju.. 'nee ennil ninum akannapozha enik ne arayirunenu njn tiricharinjat.. Sree.. Eniku nine ishtama..ninod mindatirikan enik pattanilada. I love u' 
> Pinne pranayathinte nalukalayirunu.. Kaikorth pidich avar nadanu. Cheru paribhavangalum pinakkangalum thamashakalum okke ayi areyum asooyapeduthunna oru pranayam..
> ...


Ithu njaan simple aayi hkoottiyogippichu thraam .... 
Time kittubo complete cheyyaam ...  :salut:

----------


## Naradhan

> thnx Naradhan...iniyum idakkidakku ennodu kshamikkendi varum..appozhokke edukkan kanumallo alle?


Ishtam pole ...  :flower: 
Kazhinja varsham stock vittazhikkalinu vachathu vare baakki undu ...

----------


## nidhikutty

> Ithu njaan simple aayi hkoottiyogippichu thraam .... 
> Time kittubo complete cheyyaam ...


Thanku naradh

----------


## josemon17

mazha illatha lov story illalo...anyway good :Smile:

----------


## The Wolverine

> First theerumanicha climax itharnu.. Bt idayk vech nirthendi vanu





> Ithu njaan simple aayi hkoottiyogippichu thraam .... 
> Time kittubo complete cheyyaam ...


ningal randuperum chernnoru partnership thudangikkode? Sibi- Udayan teamine pole iratta thirakkathakrithukal aayittu?

----------


## nidhikutty

> mazha illatha lov story illalo...anyway good


Thanku.......

----------


## nidhikutty

> ningal randuperum chernnoru partnership thudangikkode? Sibi- Udayan teamine pole iratta thirakkathakrithukal aayittu?


Enik sammatama. Naradhante karyam arinjuda

----------


## The Wolverine

> Enik sammatama. Naradhante karyam arinjuda


 
Naradhanodu chodichu nokku... angerkum sammatham aayirikkum... avasan ningal thiarkkulla thirakkadhakrithukal aavumbol enne vachu oru padam plan cheyyanam... Date njan ippole thannekkam...

----------


## nidhikutty

> Naradhanodu chodichu nokku... angerkum sammatham aayirikkum... avasan ningal thiarkkulla thirakkadhakrithukal aavumbol enne vachu oru padam plan cheyyanam... Date njan ippole thannekkam...


Naradhane kandal ale chodikan pattu

----------


## The Wolverine

> Naradhane kandal ale chodikan pattu


Enthayalum enne vachu Script ezhuthunna karyam marakkanda... thudakkakkare prolsahippikkan enikku yathoru madiyumilla...

----------


## Naradhan

> Enthayalum enne vachu Script ezhuthunna karyam marakkanda... thudakkakkare prolsahippikkan enikku yathoru madiyumilla...


Thanne nayaganaakki oru aru vashalante kadha ezuthanamennu karuthiyathaanu .... Kadhayaanelum kurachokke satyam vende... ?

----------


## maryland

> Thanne nayaganaakki oru aru vashalante kadha ezuthanamennu karuthiyathaanu .... Kadhayaanelum kurachokke satyam vende... ?


 fantasy ezhuthikkolu... :Hiya:

----------


## Naradhan

> fantasy ezhuthikkolu...


Thaan ente kadha vaayicha .... ???

----------


## maryland

> Thaan ente kadha vaayicha .... ???


 evide...?  :Helohelo:

----------


## Naradhan

> evide...?


Ithee thread 3rd page .....  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Spartan

> Ammu...
> Ath kettapol aa mazhayath avalude kudakeezhil ninum avan nadannu neengi.. Avante kannukal niranjirunu.
> .
> .
> Pinne pranayathinte nalukalayirunu..
> .
> .
> Athe mazha peyyukayanu.


nalla vyakaranam..  :Cheers1: .. write more..

----------


## Spartan

> Thaan ente kadha vaayicha .... ???


evide ? link pls ..?

----------


## nidhikutty

> nalla vyakaranam.. .. write more..


Thanku chettaa

----------


## The Wolverine

> Thanne nayaganaakki oru aru vashalante kadha ezuthanamennu karuthiyathaanu .... Kadhayaanelum kurachokke satyam vende... ?


Vashalante kadha ezhuthonnathokke kollam.. thante athmakathayonnum ezhuthipidippikkanda... :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash: 
pinne Sphadikam, thoovanathumikal ennivayumayokke samyam undakathirikkan prathyekan sradhikkanam :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## nidhikutty

> Vashalante kadha ezhuthonnathokke kollam.. thante athmakathayonnum ezhuthipidippikkanda...
> pinne Sphadikam, thoovanathumikal ennivayumayokke samyam undakathirikkan prathyekan sradhikkanam


Njan shradicholam

----------


## The Wolverine

> Njan shradicholam


Fight okke kure venam minimum 5 ennam enkilum.. songs ningalude ishtathinu vittirikkunnu.. melodykal kooduthal undel nallathu..

----------


## Naradhan

> Fight okke kure venam minimum 5 ennam enkilum.. songs ningalude ishtathinu vittirikkunnu.. melodykal kooduthal undel nallathu..


Fights kure undu ... oru 5-10 ennam ... Aalikal ningale eduthittu perumaarunnu ... Aa dhukkam marakkan aayi ningal mobileil film songs kelkkunnu--melody ... pore ... ?  :Coool:

----------


## Spartan

Thanks for the link muni.. ippozhanu nidhikkuttiyude full kadhayum vayichathu.. randum nannayittundu.. avide mazha, ivide varalcha.. ivide varalcha, avide mazha.. muniyude varalcha settings kollam.. 

ningal 2um chernnu itoru non-stop kadha aakkoo... adutha adhyayam by muni.. aa pennu kaanalinu shesham enthu sambhavichu ? avarude kalyanam nadannoo ? avarude jeevithatil oru iditheeyayi wolverine kadannu vanno.. ? mary leyland-inte gossips kettu ammu sreeye samshayicho.. ?  :Homygod:  ..... :tension:tension:

----------


## maryland

waiting for more ormmakal... :Read:

----------


## Naradhan

> waiting for more ormmakal...


Ente manassil oru kadhayundu oru feudal madapiyude kadha  ... sandharshanam enaanu peru ... dead pan delivery aanu ...

----------


## nanma

:Crying:  enne enthina ingane karayikunnathu.....

----------


## maryland

> Ente manassil oru kadhayundu oru feudal madapiyude kadha  ... sandharshanam enaanu peru ... dead pan delivery aanu ...


poratte.... :Read:

----------


## Naradhan

> poratte....


In 2-3 days ... porum ...

----------


## maryland

> In 2-3 days ... porum ...


waiting... :Band:  :Clap:

----------


## nidhikutty

> waiting...


new page thudangit und

----------


## a1abhi

Nice information, thank you for sharing it.

----------

